# 2015 New Years Resoultions / Goals



## obelisk477 (Dec 18, 2014)

I saw the first resolution for the next year on last years thread, so I thought I'd start the one for the upcoming year. What are your resolutions/ goals for cubing?

Mine:

2x2: Learn something other than CFOP and actually practice it
3x3: Sub-12 global average
4x4: Practice more / sub-1 global


----------



## Ollie (Dec 18, 2014)

Get better at retiring


----------



## Username (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2: Learn EG1, sub2.5 official avg
3x3: Sub9 official average
4x4: Sub37 official average
5x5: sub1:25 global
Pyra: Practice
3BLD: Sub1 Global
5BLD: Official success
Clock: Sub9 official avg

IRL: 
Study
Become social


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2014)

Cubing:
2x2 - Learn EG-1
3x3 - Sub 12 global
4x4 - Sub 40 global
5x5 - Sub 1:20 global
6x6 - get one that I'll actually practice with
7x7 - " "
3BLD - Have at least a 90% success rate.
OH - Be sub 20

IRL:
Continue to develop music career. At least 3 live venues weekly for at least a year contract each.
(Wife's love)²
Move to mainland (sick of expensive living here in the 808State)

Good Luck, future pdilla. I believe in you!

Love,
2014 pdilla


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

Cubing:
2x2: learn CLL
3x3: learn CMLL
4x4: don't suck
5x5+: don't care
BLD: don't suck
Multi: Top 100, 10/10
feet: sub-5x5
everything else: don't care

Non-cubing:
Exams: don't suck
everything else: don't care


----------



## Artic (Dec 18, 2014)

3x3: avg 14 with two different methods. On the CFOP side, getting to an avg of 13 would be great if I can get there.
4x4: pick it up again
5x5: pick it up again


----------



## Randomno (Dec 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Get better at retiring



Nooo we need more 3BLD NRs and 4BLD WRs.



TDM said:


> Cubing:
> 2x2: learn CLL
> 3x3: learn CMLL
> 4x4: don't suck
> ...



This seems somewhat more simple than your goals last year.


----------



## Ingo (Dec 18, 2014)

3x3: sub 20 avg


----------



## AndersB (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2: Finish CLL and start learning EG, sub 3
3x3: Sub 10
4x4: Sub 42
5x5: Sub 1:40
6x6: Sub 3:20
7x7: Sub 4:50
OH: NR average, sub 15
BLD: Learn better methods, sub 1:30
4-5BLD: Finish learning and get a success
MBLD: Learn better memo method, 5/5
Pyra: Learn better methods, sub 6
Skewb: Sub 5, maybe learn Sarah advanced
Megaminx: Sub 1:20
Square-1: Learn more algs, sub 30
Clock: Sub 12
Feet: Sub 1:30

Also to learn WV, COLL and some 2GLL


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 18, 2014)

Mostly the same as 2014, since I failed almost all of my goals.

- Learn 1-flip for pyraminx and get a sub-9 official average
- Get an official sub 6.5 skewb average
- Get an official sub 11.5 3x3x3 average and sub 9 single
- Get an official sub 1:35 5x5x5 average and sub 1:25 single
- Get an official sub 3:00 6x6x6 average
- Get an official sub 4:45 7x7x7 average


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 18, 2014)

3x3: sub 8 global average, sub 8 official average 
pyra: keep WR average, beat official single
Skewb: sub 4 official average

IRL:
same as above


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> This seems somewhat more simple than your goals last year.


I got 2/14 cubing goals last year, I think I may have been a bit too ambitious. I'm cubing less and less so I didn't choose goals that would be too hard to beat. I'm not very good with goals.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cubing:
3x3 sub 8.5 AO100 at home and sub 8.5 average official 

IRL:
Do well with my internship
get license (It's gonna happen this year...)
Stay in shape


----------



## cityzach (Dec 18, 2014)

Cubing:
3x3: sub 8 single, sub 10 avg official. Sub 10 ao12 at home.
4x4: sub 40 official single.
5x5: improve, sub 1:30 global avg
don't really care about other events

Non-cubing:
stop being a tool
go after the things I want
keep hitting the gym
do well in college, wherever I might go.


----------



## Chree (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2: start learning some CLL. Stop failing in comp.
3x3: sub15 Ao100 at home. Sub15 Official Single.
4x4: sub1 Official Average.
5x5: sub2 Official Average.
6x6: sub3 single at home would be nice.
7x7: I dunno... actually practicing it would be an interesting change.
OH: Rotate better. Keep improving.
Megaminx: Get more efficient.

IRL:
Host more than 1 comp. (1 down, at least 1 to go)
Take a vacation or 3.
Actually work out.
Get that damn promotion.

Everything except the promotion is ridiculously within reach.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2 sub 4 global average
3x3 sub 10 official single
4x4 sub 50 official single sub 1 average
5x5 sub 2 official single sub 2:10 average 
6x6+ don't come last in all competitions 
Skewb sub 5 official average sub 3 single
Pyraminx sub 5 official average sub 4 single
Mega sub 2
BLD b mhghjgjghmgggmh

Good luck me


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2 : Learn EG1
3x3 : sub 9.5 global
4x4: Official sub 30 single and sub 37 average
Skewb : Sub 4 global and NAR
OH : sub 17/16 global


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 18, 2014)

Let's see...

2x2: Learn full EG
3x3: Sub-10 by August, perhaps sub-9 by the end of the year if that's doable.
4x4: Sub-45

IRL:
Get better at doing homework/get a better work ethic.
Become a god at scholastic bowl
Get a 5 on my AP Euro AP test.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2: 1.6x official avg or at least stay among the top 5 or so/world champ
3x3: sub 8 avg100/official avg/make worlds finals
4x4: sub 35 official avg
5x5-7x7: stay/get top 100 for single/avg
OH: sub 14 official avg (done)
Pyra: sub 3.4 official avg/podium worlds
Mega: top 100 for avg again
BLD: stop throwing away my scorecard and at least try and beat my 4:4x.xx official single
Clock: top 50 for avg
Feet: sub 1:10 global before worlds
Skewb: better official single/world champ
FMC: sub 29 mean
Sum of ranks: sub 1500 sum for average/stay ahead of Walker for single.

Year 12 goals: Get my act together in English and learn how to actually write essays.
Keep doing reasonably well in Math/Music.

Honestly, if I get half of these in the year I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 18, 2014)

I think I wrote a goal list last year but I don't remember, here's one for this year.

Cubing:

3bld Sub 1
4bld Sub 8
5bld Learn it/sub 20 minutes?
Multi Bld 20 Cubes sub Hour
Megaminx sub 55


IRL Goals:

Uh, get a license? 
Lol that's all I got


----------



## Myachii (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2 - Don't care
3x3 - Sub 14 global average, sub 10 single
4x4 - Sub 50 global average, sub 40 single
5x5 - Sub 1:45 global average, sub 1:30 single
6x6 - Sub 3m global average, sub 2:30 single
7x7 - Get decent


----------



## Iggy (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2: sub 2.3 global average
3x3: sub 10.5 official average, sub 9 single
4x4: sub 45 global average
5x5: sub 1:40 global average
6x6: sub 3:15 global average
7x7: sub 5 global average
OH: sub 20 official average
FMC: NRs
Feet: smash the NRs
Pyra: sub 3.5 official average
Clock: sub 7.5 official average
Megaminx: NR average
Square-1: NR average
Skewb: sub 5 global average
3BLD: sub 30 official single and a sub 35 mo3
4BLD: get close to the WR, maybe a sub 2:30 official single
5BLD: get a decent official success
MultiBLD: AsR

Organise another comp
Get into the top 25 for sum of ranks

Non-cubing:
Do well in my SPM exam
Play more piano
Exercise more
Learn a random language
Cube less
Procrastinate less

Gonna fail most of these lel


----------



## Jure (Dec 18, 2014)

222: Learn the last few EG1 cases, sub 3 official avg
333: Learn a few more tricks (WV, CPLLs), sub 9.5 global average, a few official sub 10 averages + maybe get back NR single
444: sub 40
555-777 + megaminx: just practice a bit
OH: 17 global average
clock: NRs and a sub 10 official avg

Attend at least 4 comps 

IRL: Successfully finish 1st year of uni, keep playing basketball as much as possible, keep working out at the gym,.....

All of the cubing goals above are pretty ambitious since IRL stuff is currently a priority and is consuming most of my time and energy, but I should get at least a few.


----------



## Maxh (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2: Learn EG-1 sub 2.7
3x3: sub 11
4x4: sub 50
5x5: sub 1:50
6x6: sub 3:20
7x7: sub 5:00
OH: sub 25
Pyraminx: sub 6
Megaminx: sub 2
Clock: sub 10
Square 1: sub 25
FMC: sub 33 mean
3bld: sub 3:00
Multiple: 5+ cubes
4bld: get a sucsess
Feet: Do it

Get Top 300 Sun of ranks


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 18, 2014)

What's a resoultion?


----------



## JeLe (Dec 18, 2014)

I usually don't do well with year-long goals, as the time frame is really wide. So let's try this instead.
Within the next week: learn the last of my PLLs.
By January: clean/ lube/ tune-up old Maru 4x4. Right now it barely turns, and I can't enjoy 4x4 when my 4x4 doesn't work.
Within the next two months: learn real EOLine and stop using the somewhat noobish 2-look EOLine.
By spring: learn Ortega for 2x2.
At some point, learn how to solve a 5x5 (I've never even touched a 5x5).
I'm not going to make speed a goal, but with how I've been progressing, I'll likely reach sub-30 soon, and if I put more work into it I can definitely be into sub-20 territory this year. 

IRL goals: won't go into detail here, but a lot of stuff pertaining to music writing, music performance, and college preparedness. Woo-hoo.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2: nah
3x3: sub-12?
4x4: sub 1 by SG open 2015
5x5: no particular goals. Just watch this event get faster because of 6x6.
6x6: NRs
7x7:no particular goals. Just watch this event get faster because of 6x6.

OH: learn full ZBLL-U (to be used on big cubes and 2H as well)
FMC: learn commutators by SG open 2015, NRs
Feet: get 1 single in WCA and have my legs hurt for days.
BLD: learn actual M2 and learn actual parity stuff and Memorise the letter scheme.

Real life: do decently for exams.
Survive living in a hostel for a year.


----------



## maps600 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cubing:
2x2 - finish learning CLL and get a sub 3 average in competition + podium
3x3 - sub 11.5 official average + make it to finals sometime
4x4 - consistently sub 50
5x5 - consistently sub 1:30
6x6 - get a 6x6
7x7 - whatever, maybe start practicing
mega - globally sub 1:10 + first place in competition
and most importantly, learn M2 and get an official 3BLD success

non-cubing - practice more cello and improve left handed writing


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 18, 2014)

Planning on eating more pie.


----------



## BrianJ (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2: Sub 2 global average (if possible), sub-2 official average
3x3: Sub-10 global average, sub-10 official average
4x4: Sub-42
5x5: Meh, sub-2 official average
6x6: Sub-3 (if I actually practice)
7x7: Sub-4 (refer to 6x6)
Clock: Practice
Sq-1: Practice 
Mega: lol
Pyra: Sub-4.5/Sub-4
OH: lol
BLD: NOPE

Some of these seems like a stretch.

IRL: Get in better shape.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: Finish EG (At least EG-1), Average mid 2's, win some comps
3x3: Sub 10 averages (ambitious, ik) BEAT SHON
4x4-7x7: don't care. #Quote1 that
OH: sub-20 Official average
Skewb: Sub-4.5 global, Mid 4 official average
Pyra: Sub-5 average
3BLD: Sub-1:20 averages at home, keep state records
4BLD: Get a success in comp if I get the opportunity
5BLD: Success at home
MBLD: State record if I have the chance to compete
Sq1: Learn how to solve this thing semi-decently

Life goals:
Finish up junior year of high school well
Learn more guitar stuff, maybe perform sometime
Get better at mountain biking
Get some good internship/job in the summer
Organize comps well
Nail those SAT subject tests


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: sub 3 global average
3x3: sub 11 official average, sub 9 single
4x4: sub 1 global average
5x5: sub 2 global average
6x6: sub 3:40 global average
7x7: sub 6 global average
OH: sub 25 official average
FMC: get a mean
Feet: wash them
Pyra: sub 5
Clock: sub 8 average
Megaminx: Sub 1
Square-1: Sub 30 
Skewb: sub 8 average I dunno
Blind: Actually get a single

Organize my comp


Non-cubing:
Do well second semester
Finish up that one project


not get banned

brest do not ban me on new years day


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 19, 2014)

*Cubing:*
Sub-15 with ZZ COLL/EPLL and learn as many ZBLL as possible(Hopefully all).
Sub-30 ZZ OH
Sub-30 Sq-1
Sub-6 Skewb
Learn to BLD solve. Multi BLD look fun.
Don't spend too much time on cubing.
*
Non-cubing:*
Study way more. 
Try to average 2-3 hours a night, every night, no days off at least till July.
Be trilingual before 2016 without neglecting math and physics.
Receive no marks below 90% in school.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: lol
3x3: Sub9 avg100, learn COLL, something else
4x4: Sub37
5x5: Sub1:15
6x6: Sub2:30
7x7: Sub3:45
OH: Sub14/NR
Skewb: Sub5.5
Lube my cubes sometime before next year.

IRL:

Decide my major.
Know how to car.
Buy more cube bags.
Stop eating excessive amounts of gum.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: Actually care. JK, learn CLL and have a sub 5 ao1000
3x3: sub 15 ao1000 and potentially learn COLL, also 100 sub 10 singles
4x4: sub 55 ao100
5x5: sub 1:50 ao100
6x6: sub 3:50 ao100
7x7: sub 7:00 ao100
Pyraminx: Actually learn a method other than the beginners method and get a sub 10 ao100
Megaminx: sub 2:30 ao100
BLD: Learn and get a sub 3:00 single
MBLD: 3/3 Success if I can even get 2/2
4BLD: Success
Skewb: Relearn how to solve it, and be like sub 20
OH: Sub 40 ao100

Life goals: A's and B's as usual
Get a summer job
Get a GF 
Potentially host a comp?
Start running again and get a sub 6:00 mile
Pass 500,000 views on YouTube
Meh, have a ton of fun and make 2015 one of the best years yet


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 19, 2014)

none


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Get better at retiring



How about yoo just donnt do that until you make 4bld wr sub 1:50


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 19, 2014)

NOT all, but some quick, important ones: 

- 2x2 - Sub 1.2 avg5, sub 1.5 avg12, sub 1.65 avg50, sub 1.7 avg100, official sub-1.6 average, official sub-1 single.
- Skewb - Sub 4 avg100, sub 4 official average.
- End up top 25 in the world for at least 5 events (currently: 2x2, skewb, feet, FMC). This means I have to bring down my FMC a bit (I'm at 21, which is close to the border...) and get into another event. No idea what this event will be, I hope it isn't stupid like feet and skewb kinda xD
- Learn [L]EG-1 for 2x2.

Noncubing:
- Survive high school with all A's in first quarter
- Skip algebra 2
- Possibly get into honors language arts (gonna be tough...)
- Teach you how to spell "Resolutions"


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Get faster


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 19, 2014)

No, seriously. "Resolutions" is how it's spelled...


----------



## grel1234 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Cubing:
*
Learn how to solve the 2x2x2.
Achieve Sub20 Avg100 on 3x3x3.
Learn Full PLL and F2L Lookahead.
Re-learn how to solve the 4x4x4


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 19, 2014)

3x3: First sub-15, then sub-10, become color neutral
2x2: Learn EG-1, roughly 3 second averages
4x4: Sub-1:20m
5x5: Buy one and learn it
Skewb: Buy one and learn it
Pyraminx: Sub-8s (Getting one soon)
Megaminx: Sub-2:00
3x3 BLD: Get a success, Learn R2/M2, get sub-3m
3x3 OH: Sub-25s
Fewest moves: 35 moves on average


I think most of these will happen in the next year, I progress fast-ish lately.



IRL:
Get an average above 95% of my school classes
Become better at snowboarding and actually place decently in the Track & field 1500m run 
Get finish lifeguarding degree and lifeguard as a summer job


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 19, 2014)

PBs: 1/3/5/12/100
2x2: 0.25/2.26/2.86/3.70/4.97
3x3: 7.33/9.95/11.02/11.84/12.94 (12.41 AO25)
4x4: 36.88/43.41/44.05/46.07/47.97 (incomplete)
5x5: 1:08.41/1:17.50/1:17.77/1:23.15/1:27.30
6x6: 2:09.56/2:19.75/2:23.84/2:29.84/2:35.60
7x7: 3:08.86/3:14.60/3:20.41/3:28.00/3:35.25
8x8: 7:53.87/7:58.98/8:23.31/9:33.31
FMC: 32 STM/35 HTM

ALL 3x3, 5x5 AO100, potentially 4x4, others are out of date. Check desktop.



Spoiler: Other



Reconstruction list:
First sub 10 solve: 9.99
9.19

39.87

Original PBs: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/accomplishment-thread.1688/page-2135#post-963513





Spoiler: goals



2x2: 4.xx global average... better if I decide I care about it.
3x3: 12.xx average of 100.
4x4: sub 50 average of 100.
5x5: sub 1:25 average of 100.
6x6: sub 2:30 average of 100.
7x7: sub 3:30 average of 100.
FMC: sub 40 global average
BLD: Learn 3BLD. Decide if I like it enough to practice it seriously.
Comps: Go to at least 2 competitions this year.

Most of those goals are pretty conservative, so I'll make them harder if I'm destroying them. Big cube goals are going to be tough, but the rest are pretty easy.

IRL:
Get grades up to a B average.
Go to school regularly. (my attendance is pathetic)
Wake up in the morning at a somewhat consistent time.
Run a lot. Do other exercise stuff.
Write poetry I'm happy with.
Write philosophy stuff.
Practice mindfulness meditation or another emotional control/awareness exercise.
Learn more mental calculation stuff, if I feel like it.
Volunteer at Teen Link or Aspiring Youth, or both. (the first is a teen mental health organization, the second is an organization for people with autism spectrum disorders)
Follow gut feelings and impulses more.
Deal with social anxiety better.
Spend time with my family. Particularly my grandmother.
Do something wonderful that's not on this list. Details TBD.
Goals from this year:


IRNjuggle28 said:


> Goals for this summer:
> Learn the easy OLLs. *(yes)*
> Get a successful BLD solve. *(no)*
> 
> ...


Well, it was a good year for cubing. Destroyed all of my goals except learning algs.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: Stop using a WitTwo
3x3: Consistently sub-15, learn full OLL
4x4: Learn yau
Sq1: Buy and learn
3BLD: Learn
Non-cubing goals:
Suck less at Chinese and Malay
Lose weight


----------



## CuberM (Dec 19, 2014)

Some goals (should be achieved by the end of Feburary)
Sub 1(minute) on 3BLD
Sub 12(minutes) on 4BLD (and be accurate)
Sub 20(minutes) on 5BLD (and be accurate)
Sub 13 on 3x3
Sub 4 on 2x2
Sub 40 3x3 OH
Sub 40 Square-1

Anything else, I don't really care, however, I do practice on occasion.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 19, 2014)

1x1: don't lose either of my 1x1s
2x2: learn CLL and maybe some EG
3x3: finish OLL, sub-15, learn WV, finish COLL, learn more random algs
4x4: sub-50
5x5: sub-2
6x6: pick up 6x6 more than once in the year.
7x7: maybe buy one at some point?
3x3OH: sub-35
3BLD: sub-4
4BLD: 2 or more successes
MBLD: attempt more than once?
Skewb: sub-15
Pyraminx: sub-14
SQ-1: Don't do more than 4 solves
Clock: Don't break my Lingao
Megaminx: Maybe do a few solves?

Comps: Hopefully there will be one I can attend?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 19, 2014)

*Cubing* (in order of importance)
3x3: sub-14
4x4: sub-1
pyraminx: practice more and sub-6. sub-5 might be doable if I actually practiced more and I should because it's my best event.
3x3OH: sub-25
2x2: learn CLL
3BLD: care a little more
Comp: Go to my second one. Get new official PBs if this happens.
Buying: Continue to limit spending on new cubes. Max 3 cubes in one order for the year.

*IRL*
Suck less at contraception.
Potty train kid #3.
Get more sleep. _I say this to myself every night._
Get a haircut finally.
Exercise more/lose weight.
Do better at house chores and tidying the house in general.
Read Bible regularly, memorize new book (maybe James), do not forget Ephesians.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: buy one, do an avg12
3x3: global sub15 Heise
OH: sub-17
4x4: learn OLL parity alg
5x5: buy one, do an avg5
FMC: become respectable


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 19, 2014)

3BLD: Sub-50 ao12, sub-45 mo3/ao5, sub-40 single. Sub-1 mo3 officially.
4BLD: Sub-5 officially
5BLD: Sub-10 officially
MBLD: Sup-30 points at home, OcR
Beat all current official PBs except square-1 single.
Solve a megaminx.
Do a 6BLD.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 19, 2014)

3x3: Sub 12 official average
2x2: Start solving more and sub 4 ortega?
4x4: 40 seconds official average
skewb: Start solving more and 7 sec official average
pyraminx: Get one and start solving 
5x5: If I buy then sub 2 by the end of year. Official/Unofficial.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 19, 2014)

Cubing:
3x3: Get more consistent and stop failing at comp
4x4, 5x5: Get faster
6x6, 7x7, Pyra, mega, sq1: start practicing again and beat my comp PBs
skewb: Sub 4.5 global average, 4.20 official average and get back the NR single
clock: Practice more, sub 7 official average and get the WR single before someone else does. Podium at worlds if I can go
Learn bld
Find a sponsor and go to worlds

IRL:
Do gj in the matriculation examination
Apply for a university
Get a job
Say hi to Jay at worlds


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 19, 2014)

Cubing:

2x2: sub-8 official average.
3x3: sub-20 official single.
Skewb: sub-10 official average.
3BLD: Official success.
7x7: Sub-10:00 single at home.

Non-cubing:

Get a job.
Get my own apartment.
Not be a student.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 19, 2014)

Official Goals:

2x2 - Not suck & beat Christopher in 2x2 once in 2015 just like in 2014.
3x3 - sub-10.5 average and sub-8.5 single
4x4 - sub-35 single
5x5 - sub-1:20 average
6x6 - get a good 6x6
7x7 - sub-3:30 average
OH - sub-19 average and sub-14 single
BLD - sub-1 single
FMC - sub-29 mean
Feet - sub-1:15 average
Pyra - sub-4.5 average and sub-3 single
Skewb - sub-4.5 average
Megaminx - sub-1:10 single
Square-1 - sub-22 average
Clock - sub-8 average
4BLD- sub-8 single
5BLD - sub-20 single
MultiBLD - 10+point success

Go to Worlds :tu


----------



## Hypocrism (Dec 19, 2014)

Sub 10. Finally sub 10.
And NZ NR if that hasn't changed when I get there.


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 19, 2014)

2015 Goals (*Event*, Single Goal, Avg Goal, Method Goal)

*2x2*: Sub-3, Sub-4, Full CLL
*3x3*: Sub-9, Sub-10, 1L-OLL and WV
*3x3 OH*: Sub-25, Sub-30, OH-PLL and OH-2L-OLL
*3x3 WF*: Sub-1:40, Sub-2:00
*3x3 BF*: Sub-1:30, Sub-2:00
*4x4*: Sub-45, Sub-50
*5x5*: Sub-1:30, Sub-1:45
*6x6*: Sub-3:30, Sub-4:00
*7x7*: Sub-5:30, Sub-6:00
*Pyraminx*: Sub-2.5, Sub-4.5
*Megaminx*: Sub-2:00, Sub-2:30
*Skewb*: Sub-5, Sub-9

Further info: Current 3x3 Global Avg: 17s, Cubing since March


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 19, 2014)

3BLD: I don't care about single that much anymore because I think my NR is quite safe for now and I also think I can't break that NR anymore / get NR mean so sub-46 officially
4BLD: Sub-4 officially at least sub-3:30 at home
5BLD: NR
MBLD: 28/28 at home and sup-20 officially

3x3: Maybe sub-15 official avg if I care enough to practise
pyra: sub-5 global avg and sub-5 official avg would be nice


----------



## Username (Dec 19, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 3BLD: I don't care about single that much anymore because I think my NR is quite safe for now and I also think I can't break that NR anymore /
> 
> pyra: sub-5 global avg and sub-5 official avg would be nice



You shouldn't underestimate Olli though 

gogo subme pyra


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 19, 2014)

Username said:


> You shouldn't underestimate Olli though
> 
> gogo subme pyra



I think Olli is currently more interested in 4&5BLD. And at those he is almost as fast as me already. He just always DNFs all comp solves somehow 

I can't turn that fast


----------



## Username (Dec 19, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I can't turn that fast



I can't turn that fast with your pyra either


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: learn how to actually build layers with cll and not get 6+s times
3x3: 2 second lse, sub 10 global fo sho
4x4: sub 1, right now im almost sub 1:30
5-7: too big, too heavy, too expensive, too hard to make good. Dont have anyway
Skewb seems dumb
Pyraminx is dumb
Megaminx is just I different type of 3x3
Sq1 is just no....

Irl:
Maintain good marks.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: Full EG, keep getting NR's
3x3: I've done so much slowturning, I wanna be fluent even with higher TPS
6x6/7x7: Keep getting Yau5 NR's

Maybe not being dumb and learn some method for pyraminx, to improve my Sum of Ranks
Official 2/2 multiBLD sub10 minutes 
That's it.


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 19, 2014)

3x3: sub 12 CN
2x2: sub 4
4x4: sub 50 
5x5: sub 1:30
6x6: get an official average
7x7: don't care
OH: sub 18
Pyra: sub 5, perhaps sub 4.5, maybe learn one flip
Mega: sub 1:30
Square one: practice
Feet: practice
BLD: don't care

Other goals
Stay caught up in school
Stay alive


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 19, 2014)

My resoultions:
-31/33 AfRs, which mainly involves practicing OH and 2x2
-All 33 NRs, assuming I actually improve at 3x3
-sub 1:30 5x5 average??


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: finish cll and sub 3.5 official
3x3: sub 10 official avg (if feliks can do it in a little over a year i can do it in 2 )
4x4: sub 50 global
5x5: beat official pb
6x6: sub 3:30 single
7x7: actually practice 
3oh: sub 20 avg12
3bld: sub 1:30 and learn m2
other bld: a success
pyra:sub 5 official
sq1: sub 30 official
clock: top 100 in world
skewb official gj avg, so sub 4.5


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 19, 2014)

2x2: learn full eg( Probably not auf cases) and sub 2 official average and sub 2 global average.
3x3 sub 9.5 global average and sub 9 official average ( hopefully sub 8 official single).
4x4 sub 37 global average sub 33 official single and sub 37 official average
5x5 sub 1:20.00 global average sub 1:15.00 official average and sub 1:10.00 official single.
6x6 sub 2:45.00 global average
7x7 sub 4:20.00 global average
Pyra sub 5 global average
Skewb sub 6 global average
Mega Idk
Oh sub 20 global average
Bld consistently getting succes'


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 19, 2014)

Learn 3BLD

Go to a comp and come not last.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cubing:
Do at least 1 Rubik's Cube a day.
Take over the world.

Non-cubing:
Speak at at least 5 user groups and 2 conferences. (2 user groups already booked for Jan/Feb so that's on a roll!)
Spend more time with Megan.
Get the hell off of twitter.
Sleep more.
Read more books.
Write a book.
Write some NerdCore
Continue working out (and add some accessory workouts)

Both:
Teach devs about cubing and cubers about development, via F#. More to come.


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Goals:*

3x3: speedcubin
4x4: speedcubin
5x5: speedcubin


----------



## Note (Dec 19, 2014)

0̶x̶0̶:̶ ̶L̶e̶a̶r̶n̶ ̶h̶o̶w̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶h̶o̶l̶d̶ ̶o̶n̶e̶
1̶x̶1̶:̶ ̶S̶u̶b̶-̶0̶.̶1̶
2x2: Nothing really..
3x3: Finally grasp the knowledge of slowing down and looking ahead, Solving cross faster
4x4: Sub-1:50 or something
Skewb: Sub-10
Square-1: Nothing really..
Megaminx: ...Sub-Minute?

Other stuff:
-Improving my drawing skills! 
-Doing push-ups easily


----------



## Mikel (Dec 19, 2014)

Go to Worlds 2015 or US Nationals 2015.


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 20, 2014)

Get OcR in Clock, learn how to solve from different angles, average sub-7 globally.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 20, 2014)

2x2- Sub 3 learn EG/CLL
3x3BLD-Learn BLD
3x3-Sub15 with Roux
3x3OH-Sub 20 with ZZ
4x4-Sub-1
5x5+-Learn.
Pryaminx/Skoob- Learn for Pyra get sub 20


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2014)

Cubing goals:
2x2: Learn some EG-1, sub 3.5
3x3: Sub-10. Shoot for the moon!
All other events: Ignore so I can focus on 2x2 and 3x3
Host a competition
Go to at least one competition that I don't host

Real life goals:
Get used to running more than 30 miles per week
Do well on SAT and Subject Tests
Be more serious about finding a job


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 20, 2014)

Come first in something. 

If that happens before my last comp of the year, get a NR.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 20, 2014)

NR in MBLD. I will practice until I die!


----------



## mkarthick (Dec 20, 2014)

3x3- Sub 20 average and complete OLL.
3BLD- Will get a solve success.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> NOT all, but some quick, important ones:
> 
> - 2x2 - Sub 1.2 avg5, sub 1.5 avg12, sub 1.65 avg50, sub 1.7 avg100, official sub-1.6 average, official sub-1 single.
> - Skewb - Sub 4 avg100, sub 4 official average.
> ...



Now for some more goals:
I don't really care about unofficial crap anymore, because it's just hard to keep track of records, so these are all official:
Add on to 2x2 - top 2 at nats
3x3 - Sub 7.5 single, sub 9.2 average
4x4 - Sub 35 single, sub 38.5 average
5x5 - Sub 1:25 single, sub 1:35 average
6x6 - Sub 3 single, sub 3:30 average
7x7 - Sub 5 single, sub 5:30 average
OH - Sub 14.8 single, sub 18 average
BLD - Sub 1:05 single, sub 2 average
Pyraminx - Sub 2.8 single, sub 3.9 average
Megaminx - Sub 1 single, I'm happy with average for sure
Square-1 - Happy with single, sub 18 average
Clock - Sub 8.5 single, sub 10 average
4BLD - Sub 20 single
5BLD - Success
MBLD - Happy with mine, hopefully can get another 6+ pointer
FMC - Beat both current comp PBs (27, 30.67)
Add on to skewb - Sub 2.8 single, win nats again
Feet - Sub 36 single, happy with 39.10 average, win nats

EDIT: It's January 5. I'm adding some noncubing goals for sports:

Track - Sub 6:10 official mile. I will push myself to this, my mile was 6:25 last year so it's a jump.
Wrestling - At least 50% (last year) match wins. Don't get hurt as much.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 20, 2014)

2x2- finish learning CLL, sub 3.5 official average
3x3- sub 13 official average, sub 10 official single
4x4- sub 1:00 official average
5x5- sub 2:00 official single
skewb- sub 9 official average
clock- stop failing at competitions lol

The goals that I am most focused on meeting are 2x2, 3x3, and skewb. Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Z3us (Dec 20, 2014)

I have some NR goals 
get 3x3 avg sub 10 and single about 8 or less
3x3 OH get sub 15 and single around 10 
4x4 get sub 38 avg and single near to 30 
5x5 get sub 1:20 avg

I hope that is possible to me


----------



## imvelox (Dec 20, 2014)

3x3 fully sub10
4x4 sub35 avg
5x5 sub1 avg5
6x6 idk
7x7 catch up feliks

just get better at everything


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 20, 2014)

cubing:
get better at everything despite not practising
get some NRs (I wont tell Rob/Lau which ones i intend to try for) and 1 ER

non:
stop procrastinating
pass exams
dont fail exams
do something meaningful in the summer


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 21, 2014)

2x2 - Get more comfortable with EG-1/CLL and learn EG-2 and/or TCLL
3x3 - Start learning a bunch of ZBLLs and OLLCPs again, Sub-9 global and official average, sub-7 official single
4x4 - sub-40 global
5x5 - 1:15ish??
6x6 - 2:30-2:40ish global
7x7 - sub-4 global
Pyra - practice/sub-5
Mega - practice/sub1:10
Skoob - sub-5???
Sq1 - Finish up EP/sub-20 at least
Clock - sub-10??
BLD - get some successes
Big BLDs - learn them 

I know I'm not going to get all of these bc effort, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Prakhar (Dec 21, 2014)

2x2: sub 4 official average, sub 2.5 official single and learn all CLLs and EG1s
3x3: sub 13 official average, sub 10 official single and learn all OLLs and WV cases.
4x4: sub 50 official average, sub 45 official single.
5x5: sub 2:10 official average, sub 2 official single and learn all L2C and L2E cases.
6x6: sub 6 official average, sub 5:45 official single.
7x7: sub 8 official average, sub 7:30 official single.
3x3 OH: sub 30 official average, sub 25 official single and learn proper OH algs.
3x3 WF: sub 3 official average, sub 2:30 official single.
3x3 FM: sub 25 official single and sub 29 official mean and Asr.
SkewB: sub 8 official average, sub 5 official single.
Pyraminx: sub 7 official average, sub 4.5 single.
Megaminx: sub 2:30 official average, sub 2:15 official single.
Square 1: Learn the puzzle and get an official average.
Clock: Learn the puzzle and get an official average.
3x3 BF: sub 2 official mean, sub 1:30 single and learn M2.
4x4 BF: Learn and get an official success.
5x5 BF: Learn and get an official success
3x3 MBLD: 5/5 or higher points value success.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 21, 2014)

My goal is to attend a competition and actually solve a cube in whatever time it takes.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 21, 2014)

fazdad said:


> My goal is to attend a competition and actually solve a cube in whatever time it takes.



Brazil?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2014)

At the end of 2015 I want to have both Pyra OcRs (still)


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 21, 2014)

Cubing at home:

2x2: sub-4 avg
3x3: sub-15 avg (+sub-10 single)
4x4: sub-1 avg???
5x5: get half-decent at it; maybe 2-ish avg?
Pyra: sub-5 avg (is sub-4 too hopeful?); sub-WR single
Skewb: sub-10 avg; maybe sub-8 if I get enough into it
Mega: start practicing again; sub-2 avg maybe
BLD: get my success rate above 20% and finally beat my super-lame PB single

Competitions:

3x3: sub-15 avg
Pyra: Podium, for once? 4th at Red Cross Open was disappointing.

Other:

Learn full-OLL
Switch to L4E on Pyra (I prefer V-first methods)
Get proficient in F2L (Keyhole really is not good, but I've been using it for years)
Get 1,000 subscribers or more on YouTube


----------



## Jrpg15 (Dec 21, 2014)

2x2: sub 2 official single with sub 3.5 official avg/ finish learning cll and eg-1

3x3: finally get sub 10, get a 13 second official avg

4x4: crack the 1 minute mark. Average around 1:05-1:10

5x5: memorize parity, average 3 mins

3x3 OH: get sub20, and average sub 25

Megaminx: learn more LL algs, consistently average under 2 mins

Rubik's Clock: get a sub 7.5, and average sub10

Skewb: Get a sub 3 official single (get the NR), and get a 4 second official average 

Pyraminx: get a sub 2.5 official single (get the NR or NAR), and get a sub 3.5 official average (defend my NR)


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 21, 2014)

No cubing resolutions,
1. graduate
2. get a better job
3. move out
4. be completely independent

3 and 4 will probably be in 2016 though


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

All official goals:

2x2 Stop competing or learn CLL but more likely the former
3x3 Finally get a sub 15 average
4x4 Sub 1 average
5x5 Sub 2 average
6x6 Start competing and I guess Sub 4 mean based on scaling other's times
3BLD Sub 2 mean
MBLD 9 points
Learn TuRBo and ignore everyone who says just learn M2 instead
Keep my record streak alive without adding any events except FMC for the FMC comp or just turn up to see people and not compete.

I don't plan to practice sighted events much so I've kept the goals achievable.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Dec 22, 2014)

Cubing Goals:

3x3: (1st half of year) Learn full PLL and Look-ahead for F2L
Get a official sub-20 average
(2nd half of year) Learn full OLL and X-Cross
Get a official sub-15 average

2x2: Learn Ortega Method
Get a official sub-7 average

3x3 OH: Learn how to do 2 look OLL/PLL with OH algorithms
Get a official sub-45 average 

3x3 BLD: Learn how to do the cube blindfolded (Doesn't matter how long)4

Non-cubing goals

Get good Gr.11 Marks so I can apply for early acceptance next year.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 22, 2014)

Cubing:
Don't care.
I just practice.
Maybe buy some new cubes as a upgrade to what I already use.

IRL:
Get better at guitar.
Buy a bass guitar.
Play a show with a band.
Stop being lazy and hitting the gym.
Stay focused on college.
Go to Six Flags at least once a week, once it opens for the season next year.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 22, 2014)

2x2: Sub-4 
3x3: Sub-15 
4x4: Sub-50 
5x5: Sub-2:00
6x6+: don't suck at it
3x3 OH: Sub-30 
3x3 BLD: don't DNF
3x3 Bump Cube: Sub-30
Square-1: Sub-30
Skewb: learn it
Pyraminx: Sub-10 
Megaminx: Sub-2:00
Go to a competition and get decent results

These aren't really long term goals, so I think I can do much more than the above.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 22, 2014)

Beat Antoine in Sum of ranks single and average


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 22, 2014)

Prepare for Cadet CFA @ USAFA or USNA. I don't know ;P
Go to Nats or Worlds
Finalize my talk for TEDxYouth2015 (Tentative, but hoping it goes through!)


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 22, 2014)

Before April 1st
2x2
Sub-1 Single
Memo CLLS
Sub 4 CLL Ao5
Sub 6 CLL Ao100
3x3
Learn some WV
Sub-10 Single
Sub 14 Ao5
Sub 16.5 Ao100
4x4
Sub 48 Single
Sub 55 Ao5
Sub 1 Ao100
5x5
Sub 2 Single
Sub 2:15 Ao5
Sub 2:20 Ao12
6x6
Sub 4 Single
Sub 4:30 Ao5
Sub 4:45 Ao12
Pyraminx
Sub 1.8 Single
Sub 4 Ao5
Sub 6 Ao12
Sub 6.5 Ao100
Learn WO
Megaminx
Sub 2:45 single
Sub 3 Ao5
Skewb
Practice
3x3OH
Sub 28 Single
Sub 30 Ao5
Sub 35 Ao12
Sub 40 Ao100
3BLD
Sub 2 Single
Sub 3:15 Ao5
MBLD
3/3


----------



## Riley (Dec 23, 2014)

Get a record
Official sub 9 3x3 average
Top 100 in some event besides 3x3 and BLDs (and skewb single, I guess)
One of the following (doesn't have to be official):
Sub 30 4x4 single, Sub 1:00 5x5 single, learn a Pyraminx method (I only know LBL)


----------



## nalralz (Dec 23, 2014)

2x2: Learn CLL and be sub-4
3x3: Be sub-10
4x4: Be sub-1 minute
5x5: Be sub-2 minutes
6x6: Be sub-3.5 minutes
7x7: Be sub-6 minutes


----------



## rebucato314 (Dec 23, 2014)

Cubing:
2x2: sub-6
3x3: sub-20
practise more on other events

Non-cubing:
Exams: Get 1st in whole form
Secondary School Interview: Don't fail
Gaming: Be better at games


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 23, 2014)

Global Average goals.
2x2: Sub 2.5
3x3: Sub 9
OH: Sub 15
Skewb: Sub 3.75
Everything else: Improve and maybe actually practice other events.
Go to more comps.

Non-cubing:
IDRC, don't suck?

3x3, might be hard, but I'm pretty sure I can do everything else if I actually try.


----------



## xlmmaarten (Dec 23, 2014)

Goals:
2x2: actually start solving it more than 1 times a week and learn ortega.
3x3: learn full OLL and PLL and sub-25 and ultimately sub-20
4x4: buy a better 4x4 and starting solving it, sub-2
5x5: find my lost 5x5 because I know it's somewhere in my house
megaminx: learn to solve it

IRL:
Spend more time on school and learn more.
Find a job because I really need some money.
Quit smoking, it just costs to much money.
Start sporting again.
Have lots of fun.

I think this will do it


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 23, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> *Goals:*
> 
> 3x3: speedcubin
> 4x4: speedcubin
> 5x5: speedcubin


those are tame goals. given your current times, i think you could easily get speedcubin by the end of 2015.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 23, 2014)

nalralz said:


> 2x2: Learn CLL and be sub-4
> 3x3: Be sub-10
> 4x4: Be sub-1 minute
> 5x5: Be sub-2 minutes
> ...



Well looking at your wca account it looks like you avg about 1& seconds so i will get pretty hard to be sub 10 after another year of cubing...


----------



## memot68 (Dec 23, 2014)

2x2:Learn CLL
3x3:Be sub20 and learn full oll
4x4:Be sub1.5 
pyra:Be sub10


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 23, 2014)

All global times
2x2: Sub-8
3x3: Sub-19
4x4: Sub-1:15
5x5 and mega: Sub-2:15
Pyra, skewb, clock, 6x6, 7x7: just practice more and improve
Square-1: finally learn to solve without alg sheets (? this one might not happen, little motivation but I thought I'd throw it in there)
3BLD: Sub-5:00
Learn more F2L tricks
replace bad algs with better more finger tricky ones
Attend 2 comps

You know what? I actually think after much thought that Randomno is right, I am selling myself short. I have had a huge breakthrough in the last couple of days (FINALLY!!!!!!) and something just clicked and I am now starting to get look ahead. I have been cubing for almost two years and although I have seen steady progress, I have been stuck for MONTHS around 22 seconds or so. Last couple of days I have jumped to almost sub-20 and feel its right around the corner. When things are going smoothly, I get 14's-15's with ease, so I am thinking that I can do this much better and more consistently. 

tldr; 3x3: sub-17 global
4x4: sub-1
5x5: sub-2:30


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> All global times
> 2x2: Sub-8
> 3x3: Sub-19
> 4x4: Sub-1:15
> ...



You have a whole year for this. 21 secs > 19 secs isn't much.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 23, 2014)

Randomno said:


> You have a whole year for this. 21 secs > 19 secs isn't much.



Yes, I know but progress for me is VERY slow and due to TPS and practice time I can't imagine ever getting much below sub-18 and that seems a long way off. Slow to most I know, but for me it seems reasonable. I have been shooting for sub-20 forever and am still not there.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 23, 2014)

3x3: learn the rest of oll 
4x4: get a sub 1:30 avg of 12
5x5: go sub 3


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 23, 2014)

Official averages where applicable. Also global time aims I guess

2x2x2: sub-3.14, learn EG-1
3x3x3: sub-13.37, learn WV
4x4x4: sub-45
5x5x5: sub-1:40
6x6x6: sub-3:30
7x7x7: sub-5:30
3x3x3 OH: sub-25
3x3x3 BLD: learn 3-style, sub 3:30
3x3x3 WF: sub-1:30
FMC: learn how to do it properly, sub 35
Pyraminx: sub-5
Megaminx: sub-1:25
Square-1: sub-25
Clock: sub-7
Skewb: sub-6, learn Sarah advanced or similar
MBLD: 3/3 20:00
4BLD: Success (~15:00)
5BLD: Success (~30:00)


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 23, 2014)

Goals by March 2015:
3x3: Sub-13 official average
OH: Sub-30 global
BLD: Get back to sub-2, this time with an actual method
4BLD: Learn how to 4BLD properly
MBLD: Perfect 5- and 6-cube attempts
Square-1: Sub-25 average
Skewb: sub-5 official average
FMC: Club 31 (a bit of a stretch)
Feet: Podium at BASC 5

By end of 2015:
3x3: Finish CFOP, practical WV, practical MW, and practical COLL.
OH: Sub-25 average
BLD: Sub-1 average
Skewb: Sub-4 average
Square-1: Sub-20 average
Work to get Team BLD official


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 23, 2014)

3x3: sub10
4x4: sub40
5x5: learn Yau5, sub1:30
6x6: don't care 
7x7: sub4:30
2x2: Eg1 and sub2.5
Megaminx: sub50, learn 1/3 or maybe half of PLL 
Pyraminx: 1 flip, sub5 official
Skewb: something 5ish
3bld: sub2:30
4bld: success 
5bld: success
Mbld: 4/4
And complete all official events


----------



## peedoo72 (Dec 23, 2014)

Cubing:
2x2-get sub 5
3x3-get sub 15
4x4-finish learining and get sub 1.30
5x5-learn
pyraminx-learn

IRL:
get better grades
get more cubes


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

peedoo72 said:


> IRL:
> get more cubes



That's... IRL?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 23, 2014)

Updated Targets:

2x2 - Not really bothered, but <6 second global average would be nice
3x3 - Sub-15 Global Average
4x4 - Sub-1 Global Average
5x5 - Sub-1:50 Global Average
6x6 - Sub-3 Global Average (maybe pushing it idk)
7x7 - Sub-5 Global Average (same as above)
3BLD - 90% Success Rate and Average <5m
4BLD - Success
5BLD - nopenopenope
MBLD - 3/3
Skewb - Sub-15 Global Average
Pyraminx - Sub-10 Global Average
Megaminx - Sub-2 Global Average
3x3OH - Sub-30 Global Average

Other goals -
Attempt to modify a cube
Buy and complete a shape shifting puzzle
Buy new ear defenders because my currents ones stretch out 3.5 inches either side of my head and make me look ridiculous
Compete officially in every event other than FMC, Feet, 4BLD and 5BLD.
Make it to the final in 5x5 at a competition


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2014)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 5x5: learn Yau5, sub1:30



Yeeeees join the Yau5

Redux is silly


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2014)

cubing
2x2 sub 5, learn CLL? if so sub 4
3x3 sub 14, learn full OLL
4x4 sub 1:00
5x5 sub 1:50
6x6 sub 3:40
7x7 sub 5:30
megaminx learn it fully and sub 2:30
pyraminx sub 12
skewb sub 12
Square 1 learn it
Go to some competitions 

noncubing:
brush my teeth more
eat better ( you can tell how good that will go )

Edited some of these as of august 4th.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Yeeeees join the Yau5
> 
> Redux is silly



I saw your white coloured hate words


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Myachii said:


> I saw your white coloured hate words



I don't hate redux.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I don't hate redux.



Yeah, if you hated Redux, you would've used the correct #FAFAFA hex code, instead of #FFFFFF.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Yeah, if you hated Redux, you would've used the correct #FAFAFA hex code, instead of #FFFFFF.



Then it would be visible on mobile.


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 24, 2014)

2x2: sub 5 global avg with ortega, learn eventually cll
3x3: learn finally full pll (8 to go), sub 20 global avg
4x4: sub 1:20 global avg
5x5: learn yau 5 and practise a lot, sub 3:20 global avg
Skewb: sub 10 global avg
Pyra: sub 10 global avg
FMC: sub 40 global avg
BLD: learn it and have a succes


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Dec 24, 2014)

2x2: idk
3x3: sub10/sub12
4x4: sub37/sub43
5x5: sub75/sub85
6x6: sub2:40/sub2:50
7x7: sub4:00/sub4:20
OH: sub15/sub19
BLD: learn it and get good rankings
FMC: sub28/sub30
pyra: sub3/sub5
mega: sub80/sub90
sq1: sub10/sub13
clock: sub10/sub10
skewb: sub4/sub6

Be better at sum of ranks!!


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Dec 24, 2014)

222: Learn mult-angle PBL and OLL, sub-4 global ortega average before CLL.
333: Learn COLL, Sub-12/Sub-10 time permitting
: Become CN (in progress)
444: Sub-40 global average
Actually learn and try to become decent at bigcubes.

Non-cubing:

Get an A* in every subject by end of Year 11.
Read more fiction.
Take at least one additional language GCSE or take A-level Russian early.
Start smoking


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Start smoking



Hmm.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Dec 24, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Start smoking



I don't know if that's something you wanna get into...


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 25, 2014)

Pyra: sub-4 official avg
Mega: sub-50 official avg

Go to more concerts and stand-up shows.
Make friends.
Cube less.
Live life.


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Well looking at your wca account it looks like you avg about 1& seconds so i will get pretty hard to be sub 10 after another year of cubing...



I went from 17 to 9 in about a year.


----------



## Pryge (Dec 25, 2014)

2x2: Finish EG-1 and sub 2.5 avg100
3x3: Sub 10 avg100
4x4: Sub 45 avg100
5x5: Sub 1:20 avg100
6x6: Sub 3 avg25
7x7: hahaha
Pyra: Sub 4 avg100
Mega: Sub 1:30 avg100
Sq1: hahaha also funny
Skewb: Sub 4 avg100?
OH: Sub 16 avg100
BLD: Get a success in 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5
Clock: Sub 12 avg25
Feet: Sub 1:30 avg25
Most of these are sooo unrealistic for me but I am determined to meet these goals!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2014)

IRL: get fatter. Sub-50 kg for a soon to be 17 year old is waaaaay too little


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

Pryge said:


> 2x2: Finish EG-1 and sub 2.5 avg100
> 3x3: Sub 10 avg100
> 4x4: Sub 45 avg100
> 5x5: Sub 1:20 avg100
> ...



If you actively aim for them, they don't sound unplausible.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 25, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Get better at retiring



I need to get worse at retiring :/


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> I need to get worse at retiring :/



Become sub 10 at 5BLD.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 27, 2014)

I have been inspired by Ian Winokur to learn a complete letter pair PAO list for BLD memorization.

I'm posting it in this thread for the accountability to motivate me to keep working on it.


----------



## Bob (Dec 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Get better at retiring


Hey, that's my goal too!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I went from 17 to 9 in about a year.



Yeah but you have some kind of 6th sense...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 28, 2014)

Main goals:
-Give up at trying to be fast at sighted events, they rely on good TPS and lookahead and it's never going to happen
-finish learning a proper memo system and get faster at memo
-reclaim megaBLD UWR
-do more FMC since you don't need to turn fast
-start focussing on silly advanced methods, so I can prove they work and convince other people to learn them (currently sq-1, maybe clock next)

Kinda busy IRL so not sure I'll finish these


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sub10 3x3 official average
Top10 in Megaminx. Talking about avg ofc
Get decent in other events (I want to get more than podium in Megaminx at comps )


----------



## Randomno (Dec 28, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Yeah but you have some kind of 6th sense...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 28, 2014)

Randomno said:


> View attachment 4795



exactly this


----------



## Chrizz (Dec 28, 2014)

Cubing:
2x2: Learn ortega (I currently solve 1 side and do OLL and PLL)
3x3: Becoming sub 17 (I average 27 now, my current PB is 19.25)
4x4: becoming sub 80 (I average 2 minutes now, current PB single is 1:28.56)
5x5: Becoming sub 3 (I average 4 minutes now, current PB single is 3:41.19)
6x6: Maybe get one
7x7: Get one, probably a cubic aofu if it turns out to be good, maybe transparent for the looks, not planning on getting superfast at 7x7
Megaminx: Learn megaminx last layer (I currently use CFOP algorithms for the last layer)
Square-1: Figure it out (I have one, but I haven't managed to solve it yet)
BLD: Learn it
Go to a competition
Maybe get some interesting cubes, but probably not because interesting cubes are rarely fun to speedsolve.

Real life:
Pass exams
Figure out what I want to study


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 30, 2014)

Was too ambitious last year:



FaLoL said:


> NEW ALGS/METHOD:
> 2x2: Better PBLs, Full CLL // Good PBLs but not from diff. angles, 16/42
> 3x3: Better PLLs, Full COLL // Learnd some new PLLs, nope 0/42
> Pyraminx: More advanced method (dont know which one yet) // Still use just keyhole
> ...



*2015:*

NEW ALGS/METHOD:
2x2: Full CLL
Megaminx: All Corner Orientations one-look
Square-1: At least remember how to solve it before going to competition
Skewb: Sarahs Intermediate 

TIMES: (official) (Single // Average)
2x2: sub 2.8 // sub 4.8
3x3: sub 10 // sub 12
4x4: sub 38 // sub 42
5x5: sub 1:14 // sub 1:20
6x6: sub 2:34 // sub 2:40
7x7: sub 4:00 // sub 4:15
Megaminx: sub 1:10 // sub 1:20
Pyraminx: sub 3.6 // sub 6.4
OH: sub 24 // sub 30
Square-1: sub 45 // sub 1:00
Clock: sub 20 // get it
Skewb: sub 5 // sub 8
BLD: sub 4:00 // get it
Feet: get it // -
FMC: get it // -
MBLD: 2 points

and... :
Get my sister and/or my girlfriend to compete at official competition.
Go to a lot of competitions, break PBs, break NRs and HAVE FUN !!


----------



## pewpewrawr (Dec 30, 2014)

my goal is to git gud at 3x3, like reluy gud, idgaf about de other puzzles.


----------



## Kusntestos (Dec 30, 2014)

3x3: sub 10
4x4: sub 40
5x5: sub 1:20
2x2: learn eg 2 sub 2.5
6x6: sub 3
7x7: sub 4:30
Mega: sub 1
Pyra: sub 5
OH: sub 18
Bld: sub 2:30
Clock: sub 20 
S1: sub 30
Sk: 6ish


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 30, 2014)

Official Goals:
2x2: Get lucky and get a sub2.5 avg
3x3: sub9.5 avg
4x4: sub30 single, sub34 avg
5x5: sub1:05 single, sub1:10 avg
6x6: sub2:10 single, sub 2:20 mean
7x7: sub 3:20 single, sub 3:30 mean
OH: get faster
3BLD: get a success
FMC: improve my mean
Feet: sub1:20 mean
Mega: sub 1 single, improve avg
Pyra: get lucky with a single, sub4 avg
Sq-1: sub20 avg
Clock: sub9 avg
Skewb: sub4 avg

At Home Goals:
3x3:sub6 single
4x4: sub26 single
5x5: sub 1 single
6x6: sub2 single
7x7: sub 3 single
OH: sub 10 single
Skewb: sub4 avg of 100


----------



## giorgi (Dec 30, 2014)

official goals: 
go to official competition 

Home goals:
2x2 learn Cll sub 3.2 avg of 100 sub 3 avg of 50 sub 2.5 avg of 12 sub 2.2 avg of 5
3x3 learn better algs sub 10 avg of 100 sub 9.8 avg of 50 sub 9.4 avg of 12 sub 8.8 avg of 5
4x4 buy moyu aosu sub 43 avg of 12 sub 39 avg of 5 sub 36 single
5x5 sub 1:31 avg of 12 sub 1:26 avg of 5 sub 1:20 single
3x3 OH sub 20 avg of 12 sub 18 avg of 5 sub 15 single


----------



## STOCKY7 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Targets by end of 2015*

_Format; Single / average_

*Unofficial:*
2x2: Don't care
3x3:sub 10 / sub 13
4x4: Don't care
3BLD: memo sub 15 consistently and 3BLD execution sub 30 consistently
4BLD: actually practice ever
MBLD: ?no clue?

*Official:*
2x2: sub 3 / sub 4
3x3: sub13 / sub15
4x4: sub 1:00 / sub 1:10
3BLD: sub 50 / sub 1:00
4BLD: *WR* or sub Ollie.. whichever's easier 
MBLD: 15/15 (or better)

ps. OH: sub 30 / Don't care


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 31, 2014)

sub 9 3x3
sub 15 OH


----------



## CHJ (Dec 31, 2014)

2x2: finish EG2 and sub1.4/2.7
3x3: finish 2GLL and more ZBLL as well as cyo's skip set, sub8.5/sub10.5
4x4: sub34/sub41
5x5: sub1:10/sub1:25
6x6: mod my cube and hope for the best
7x7: sub 3:50/sub4:20
OH: sub13/sub17
BLD: sub45
FT: sub30/sub37
FMC: sub29/sub32
Mega: sub58/sub1:05
pyra: learn oneflip and other stuff
skewb: learn a method
sq-1: learn better cubeshape and skip a bad selftaught phase
clock: sub6.5/sub7.7
4BLD: sub3:50
5BLD: sub8:15
MBLD: something better than now, preferably 18points


----------



## Chenkar (Dec 31, 2014)

2x2: learn full soap
3x3: learn full cpls
4x4: sub 1 average
5x5: everything
6x6+: get it
Mega: fix it
Pyra: practice
Ghost: more solves
Bld: memo my stupid memo system
MultiBld: attempt after multiple Blds
Rubik brick(5x5): drop down stairwell and video it
All: practice
Comp: attend a competition

Irl:
-morning runs to make x-country provincials in fall
-wake early to do that
-up my marks in science and french
-manage money better
-obtain a frekkin computer


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2015)

Mostly same from last year (and just as ambitious)

2x2: learn CLL/EG1/anti CLL, official sub 3.5 average
3x3: sub 10 ao100, consistent sub 12, official sub 13 average 
OH: sub 15, consistent sub 18, official sub 18 average
4x4: consistent sub 45, official sub 50
5x5: sub 1:40
6x6: sub 3
7x7: sub 5
Pyra: sub 6, learn another method that isn't LBL
Mega: actually practice, sub 1:45 min
Clock: sub 10
Skewb: sub 4
BLD: get success

don't fail in comp
be officially faster than Keaton for average
break AsR again


----------



## Eva (Jan 2, 2015)

2x2: Practise it more and don't use CFOP,but learn an actual method.
3x3: Getting sub-20 at CFOP and/or learning roux and getting times below CFOP.
4x4: Getting below the cut (so that I can compete in it).
5x5: Same as 4x4
(megaminx: Same)
Pyraminx: Learn all the algs and really practise.

Last but not least: go to competitions.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 2, 2015)

BLD....


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 2, 2015)

2x2- Learn some CLL, some EG-1 and 2 official sub-4 average and sub 4 Ao100 at home
3x3- Sub 10 by the end of this year. Surpass Penguins, Rybaby, GuRoux, and 5BLD
OH- Sub 20 by the end of the year, improve with ZZ.
4x4- Sub 1 by the end of the year, maybe a little longer, I suck.
Pyraminx- Sub-10 average
Anything else- Learn it.
Plus I want to go to one comp this year.


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 3x3- Sub 10 by the end of this year. Surpass Penguins, Rybaby, GuRoux, and 5BLD


You're going to need a bit more than sub-10 to be faster than 5BLD...


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Cubing:*
~ Sub 15 by the start of next school year
~ Full F2L, OLL, and PLL by the start of the next school year
~ Go to more competitions (depends on how many there are in my area)
~ Get into 4x4 (maybe)
~ Learn OH algs

*Non-cubing:*
~ Make 'high honours' every quarter- A-'s and above
~ Dedicate more time to cardistry 
~ Put studying before cubing and cardistry
~ Practice cello and piano way more
~ Become better at French
~ Teach you how to actually spell the word "resolutions"
~ Finish all of Shakespeare's plays
~ Stop procrastinating as much as I do now

So I think I have my work cut out for me, darn.


----------



## Dong (Jan 3, 2015)

win life


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 3, 2015)

2x2: sub 5
3x3: sub 14
4x4: sub 1
skewb: sub 6
oh: sub 35
bld: success


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, I learned to solve it this year and had a goal to be sub 30 on 3x3, and sub 10 on 2x2. I would say finishing learning full OLL, Maybe learn CLL for 2x2. I do not have a time goal. I'm happy with what I can already do.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> You're going to need a bit more than sub-10 to be faster than 5BLD...



And guroux. Apparentyl refreshed cube gives sub 9.5 averages, and apparently for me, loosening my cube and increasing tps gives me almost sub 13... and ryans gettin faster...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 29, 2015)

Over halfway through the year; time for a progress report


IRNjuggle28 said:


> 2x2: 4.xx global average... better if I decide I care about it. *5.02 AO100, and I don't practice or care.*
> 3x3: 12.xx average of 100. *13.03 AO100 so far... looks like I'll get there! Let's make that sub 12.*
> 4x4: sub 50 average of 100. *49.xx AO100. Yep. Make that sub 45.*
> 5x5: sub 1:25 average of 100. *1:27.30 AO100 so far; also in good shape. Perhaps sub 1:20 is a better goal.*
> ...


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 29, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Cubing at home:
> 
> 2x2: sub-4 avg *Not yet; currently around 4.7 or so.*
> 3x3: sub-15 avg (+sub-10 single) *Honestly not sure. If I'm not sub-15 I'm really close, and I have a few sub-10 singles.*
> ...



This is cool. I hope I can get all of these done by next year!


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> Cubing:
> 2x2: learn CLL *yes*
> 3x3: learn CMLL *yes*
> 4x4: don't suck *not yet*
> ...


New goals (in addition to unfinished ones above):

Cubing:
2x2: sub-3.5
4x4: sub-50
5x5: sub-1:50
3BLD: corner comms
4BLD: sub-15/sub-10?
Feet: sub-2

Non-cubing:
Learn 3-5 maths modules over the summer


----------



## Torch (Jun 29, 2015)

Torch said:


> Cubing goals:
> 2x2: Learn some EG-1, sub 3.5 *Not yet, I'm currently about 4.3 with Ortega and half of CLL*
> 3x3: Sub-10. Shoot for the moon! *Nope, seems pretty impossible now. Revising to sub-12 by the end of the year.*
> All other events: Ignore so I can focus on 2x2 and 3x3 *Not really, I'm getting into 4x4*
> ...



My midyear progress


----------



## PixelWizard (Jun 29, 2015)

Torch said:


> My midyear progress



Cool idea! Here's my half-year progress:

2015 Goals (*Event*, Single Goal, Avg Goal, Method Goal)

*2x2*: Sub-3, Sub-4, Full CLL *[3.44, 4.57, still Ortega]*
*3x3*: Sub-9, Sub-10, 1L-OLL and WV *[11.62, 13.53, OLL and no WV]*
*3x3 OH*: Sub-25, Sub-30, OH-PLL and OH-2L-OLL *[Didn't practice any OH]*
*3x3 WF*: Sub-1:40, Sub-2:00 *[Didn't practice any Feet either]*
*3x3 BF*: Sub-1:30, Sub-2:00*[No and No but I'll get this... Also got NR Single!!]*
*4x4*: Sub-45, Sub-50 *[48.61, 57.10]*
*5x5*: Sub-1:30, Sub-1:45 *[1:33.28, 1:45.19]*
*6x6*: Sub-3:30, Sub-4:00 *[3:57.05, 4:03.40]*
*7x7*: Sub-5:30, Sub-6:00 *[6:31.37, 6:50.49]*
*Pyraminx*: Sub-2.5, Sub-4.5 *[2.93, 5.39]*
*Megaminx*: Sub-2:00, Sub-2:30 *[Didn't practice any Mega - But my Yuhu is coming ]*
*Skewb*: Sub-5, Sub-9 *[5.99, 10.71 (Global avg is around 6-7s so I will get this for sure)]*

Further info: Current 3x3 Global Avg: 14-15s, Cubing since March '14


*Wow... this is quite sad :/ But on some I'm really near... At least I know what to do now *


----------



## ottozing (Jun 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 2x2: 1.6x official avg or at least stay among the top 5 or so/world champ
> 3x3: sub 8 avg100/official avg/make worlds finals
> 4x4: sub 35 official avg
> 5x5-7x7: stay/get top 100 for single/avg
> ...



Progress report/Goal update since some of these goals I've stopped caring about.



Spoiler: Ramblings about every goal



2x2 I got a 1.71 avg, but that was with no practice anyway, so I've basically given up on that goal. I'll practice for worlds, but that's it.

3x3 sub 8 avg100 by the end of the year just isn't happening whether I practice or not, so lets just say I've given up on that as a goal. Sub 8 official avg is still a goal though (And a frustrating one tbh, but whatever)

4x4-7x7 goals are on track to be acheived I think, which is nice.

Sub 14 OH avg happened way, way quicker than I was expecting. Don't really have any goals for that now, I'll just keep enjoying the event. However, I will note that the idea of a sub 13 official avg is bouncing around the back of my head.

Pyra sub 3.4 avg I've given up on, although obviously I can still possibly get it without "trying". I may practice a bit before worlds for a safer shot at podium.

Mega is on track. I think I'll make sub 1 official single a goal, and whatever avg I get along with that I should be happy with.

BLD I tried last comp so yay goal completed. DNF'd a 2:5x by 2 flipped edges which I forgot to do at the end lol.

Clock goal is now just practice before at least one of the 2 clock comps I'll get later this year and help my sum of ranks enough to forget about clock.

Feet was on track (Sub 1:15 avg50) until I stopped practicing. I'll make my new goal to get used to feet solving in a way that's similar to comp environment, since that destroyed me last worlds.

Skewb single... sigh. Last comp I bombed a one move layer cancelling into a nice alg (10 moves total), which was very potential sub 2. Comp before I got a 2.52 doing 2 moves to triple sledge, when I could have done a different 2 move layer to pure pi, which again, was sub 2 potential but I think more realistically like a 2.2. Obviously I'm going to practice for worlds, since skewb is one of the few events I'm still into right now haha.

Sub 29 FMC mean is way ambitious for someone who only gets mean of 3 when he organizes it himself or goes to worlds (Tim, Dene, pls). First mo3 in comp I bombed with 30 28 39, and I haven't practiced since (Not like you need to once you're good). New goal is just sub 31 mean and sub 28 single.

Sum of ranks is on track and I don't care.

Year 12 goals are going surprisingly well, which I wasn't expecting since I didn't really try much harder.



In other words, I seem to be doing well with my goals but my work ethic is lolterrible.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 29, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> 2x2: sub 5*I am sub 4 actually lol.*
> 3x3: sub 14 *I'm sub 13*
> 4x4: sub 1 *I'm barely sub 1. It's just the two bad solves that ruins my avg.*
> skewb: sub 6 *I'm sub 5*
> ...


New goals!
2x2 : sub 3.5
3x3 : sub 11
4x4 : sub 50
5x5 : sub 2:20
Skewb : sub 4.5 win a comp
3x3 OH : sub 20
Pyra : Don't even care. Sub 9 
3x3 BLD : sub 3
Go to two more comps. and podium 2 times.


----------



## Chree (Jun 29, 2015)

Chree said:


> 2x2: start learning some CLL. Stop failing in comp. *More or less successful*
> 3x3: sub15 Ao100 at home. Sub15 Official Single. *Demolished*
> 4x4: sub1 Official Average. *Did it twice.*
> 5x5: sub2 Official Average. *Also did this twice*
> ...




I really didn't set my sights very high. Everything 3x3 to 7x7 was too easy. It's the real life that's the challenge.

Don't think I'm gonna set too many other goals. I'm working on better PLL recognition. Also learning some ZBLL subsets (just Tripod so far, possibly 2GLL later). But I think I'm fairly satisfied with where I'm at for now.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 29, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> 3x3: First sub-15, then sub-10, become color neutral
> 2x2: Learn EG-1, roughly 3 second averages
> 4x4: Sub-1:20m
> 5x5: Buy one and learn it
> ...




Well it's about half way through the year and I already completely smashed my 4x4 goal, my OH goal is done, 5x5, skewb and pyraminx goals are done, I'm sub-13ish on 3x3, Sub-5 and learned CLL on 2x2, I still suck at megaminx because I never practice or have looked at any tutorials, I can get 3bld successes occasionally (Best is 4:32) and I average about 40 for fewest moves. Not bad!


----------



## Chree (Jun 29, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Well it's about half way through the year and I already completely smashed my 4x4 goal, my OH goal is done, 5x5, skewb and pyraminx goals are done, I'm sub-13ish on 3x3, Sub-5 and learned CLL on 2x2, I still suck at megaminx because I never practice or have looked at any tutorials, I can get 3bld successes occasionally (Best is 4:32) and I average about 40 for fewest moves. Not bad!



Getting sub2 on Mega isn't that bad... especially at your speed on 3x3. Once you get a decent LL method down I think you can knock that goal out easy.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 29, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> Get faster



I'm globally sub-9 at 3x3, and I suck at everything else. Yay?


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 29, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Learn 3BLD
> 
> Go to a comp and come not last.



Yes and yes but failed 3BLD at the comp. 

Forgot I had posted here.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 29, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> 1x1: don't lose either of my 1x1s *So far, so good*
> 2x2: learn CLL and maybe some EG *Nope, maybe later*
> 3x3: finish OLL, sub-15, learn WV, finish COLL, learn more random algs *yes, not yet, not yet, almost, yes*
> 4x4: sub-50 *Not there yet*
> ...



The year's going reasonably well. Not sure I'll make that 4x4 goal, but I'm on track for everything else.

Summer Goals:
3x3: sub-16 or at least sub-17 (have dropped about 3/4 of a second since school let out, currently sub-18)
4x4: get solidly sub-1 (average about 1:01)
5x5: sub-1:50?
6x6: 3:45
BigBLD: Get another success

Here goes nothing.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 2x2: learn how to actually build layers with cll and not get 6+s times *sub 3 (very barely)*
> 3x3: 2 second lse, sub 10 global fo sho *sub 10 (barely) LSE = 2.75 so that counts as 2 seconds!*
> 4x4: sub 1, right now im almost sub 1:30 *sub 1 (just as barely as I am sub 10 on 3x3)*
> 
> ...



ok...


----------



## Username (Dec 1, 2015)

Username said:


> 2x2: Learn EG1, sub2.5 official avg
> 3x3: Sub9 official average
> 4x4: Sub37 official average
> 5x5: sub1:25 global
> ...



3x3: nope 
4x4: Good enough
5x5: nope
2x2: lolnope 
pyra: nope
3bld and 5bld: nope
clock: still at 9.00

everything is close, but nothing achieved.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 1, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> 2x2: lol
> 3x3: Sub9 avg100, learn COLL, something else
> 4x4: Sub37
> 5x5: Sub1:15
> ...



2x2: yes
3x3: yes, yes, 5.09 single is something
4x4: officially yes lol
5x5: officially yes lol
6x6: no
7x7: officially yes lol
OH: ayyyy
Skewb: officially yes lol
made Andy lube all my cubes now

IRL:

yes
yes
yes
no


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 1, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> I think I wrote a goal list last year but I don't remember, here's one for this year.
> 
> Cubing:
> 
> ...



Yes
Yes
Yes
lol who does mbld....
no


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 1, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 2x2 sub 4 global average * definitely *
> 3x3 sub 10 official single * Yeeeaaaa *
> 4x4 sub 50 official single sub 1 average * yep and yep *
> 5x5 sub 2 official single sub 2:10 average * easily *
> ...


looking back at all these and trying to remember myself back then


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 1, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Cubing at home:
> 
> 2x2: sub-4 avg *Naaaah*
> 3x3: sub-15 avg (+sub-10 single) *Yuppity yup.*
> ...



These are hilarious. I was such a noob back in the day.


----------



## DELToS (Dec 1, 2015)

Okay so goals I want completed in 2016:

2x2: Finish CLL and average sub-6.5
3x3: Be sub-19 and learn some more OLLs
4x4: Be Sub-1:20
5x5: Be sub-4
7x7: Be sub-7
3BLD: Average like 5-6 minutes
MBLD: Do a successful 2/2 or more
Skewb: Be Sub-8
Pyraminx:Be Sub-15
SQ-1: Be Sub-50
Megaminx: Do some solves 
Comps: Get a sub-20 3x3 average
And get 500 Subscribers (or more of course) on YouTube, also 7,000+ Instagram followers


----------



## Chree (Dec 1, 2015)

DELToS said:


> Okay so goals I want completed in 2016:
> 
> 2x2: Finish CLL and average sub-6.5
> 3x3: Be sub-19 and learn some more OLLs
> ...



There will inevitably be a new thread for the 2016 goals you can post this in soon.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 2, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> 1x1: don't lose either of my 1x1s
> 2x2: learn CLL and maybe some EG
> 3x3: finish OLL, sub-15, learn WV, finish COLL, learn more random algs
> 4x4: sub-50
> ...



1x1: yes
2x2: Technically, though most is COLL
3x3: yes, can still make it, yes, yes, yes
4x4: not even close
5x5: yes
6x6: yes
7x7: yes
OH: yes
3BLD: yes
4BLD: yes
MBLD: yes
Skewb: yes
Pyraminx: yes
SQ-1: not even close
Clock: yes
Megaminx: yes
Comps: yes


----------



## ottozing (Dec 2, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 2x2: 1.6x official avg or at least stay among the top 5 or so/world champ
> 3x3: sub 8 avg100/official avg/make worlds finals
> 4x4: sub 35 official avg
> 5x5-7x7: stay/get top 100 for single/avg
> ...



Only so I'm done with school and only have one comp left this year, and it only has a few events so my achievements for goals won't change much, if at all, so I'm considering this a final update. If I do anything at my next comp, I might edit this post.

2x2: Got 1.55 average, only as a result of easy scrambles though. I didn't actively practice 2x2 this year at all, even before worlds I didn't do anything. That might be why I messed up in the final, oh well.
3x3: Got to an 8.2x avg100 which is good enough. Sub 8 official average happened. Made worlds finals very comfortably, 6th seed 
4x4: Nope, didn't even come close in terms of at home global averages either.
5x5-7x7: Happy with my results this year, especially 6x6. Most of them are top 100 right now and I think they all were at least once (except 7x7 single).
OH: Yeah, this goal I got ridiculously quickly. I'm happy to say that I'm now have a sub 14 avg100 at home as of like a month ago though 
Pyra: Nope, didn't practice after I got 3.67 OcR avg. Missed worlds podium by one spot.
Mega: Yeah I got a 1:05 official average, cool.
BLD: Got down to sub 3:30 single officially, but I'll demolish that someday.
Clock: lmao
Feet: lmao
Skewb: Choked at worlds, but couldn't have won the final anyway because Daniel is too good, so I'm still happy with silver.
FMC: Only got 2 chances this year and best I got was 30.33. THANKS DENE ))))
Sum of ranks: Too many people got blind means so I was only briefly sub 1600. Walker is still a better cuber than me.

Year 12 goals were all successful 

Happy with how I did this year, as I have been with previous years, but honestly having goals like these set in stone kinda goes against my laid back approach to cubing, so I'm done with cubing goals.

EDIT: Extra update because I ended up getting into BLD more than expected. Sum of ranks got way better as a result, although Walker is still a better cuber in my eyes :^)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Cubing:
> 3x3 sub 8.5 AO100 at home and sub 8.5 average official
> 
> IRL:
> ...



lol I suck....I just barely got sub 9 average.

Thankfully my IRL stuff went great. My internship has allowed me to expand my video skills heavily and get me some very nice opportunities.

Still no license. Next year for sure.


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Cubing:
> 4x4: don't suck *no*
> BLD: don't suck *no*
> Multi: Top 100, 10/10 *definite no, got 5/9*
> ...





TDM said:


> New goals (in addition to unfinished ones above):
> 
> Cubing:
> 2x2: sub-3.5 *no*
> ...



Slightly unsuccessful.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Slightly unsuccessful.



Seeing your 5/9 MBLD, do you want to race to 10 points or something? I have a 5/10, so we seem pretty close. I don't do attempts very often but maybe this would help with that..


----------



## Torch (Dec 2, 2015)

Torch said:


> Cubing goals:
> 2x2: Learn some EG-1, sub 3.5 *Not much EG-1, but I do know basically all of CLL. I only average about 4 though.*
> 3x3: Sub-10. Shoot for the moon! *Um no. I average 12 but I'm okay with that.*
> All other events: Ignore so I can focus on 2x2 and 3x3 *Not even close.*
> ...




All in all, even though I didn't meet most of the goals I set for myself 11 months ago, I had a really good year, a lot of it due to a few unexpected opportunities coming my way. I met a whole bunch of great people and had unforgettable experiences, both in cubing and in other areas of my life. 2016 is going to have to be really good to even come close to 2015, in my book!


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Seeing your 5/9 MBLD, do you want to race to 10 points or something? I have a 5/10, so we seem pretty close. I don't do attempts very often but maybe this would help with that..



Sure! I also don't do attempts often, but I might start doing 1 a week, maybe 2 for smaller attempts. Really need to work on my accuracy.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 2, 2015)

cityzach said:


> Cubing:
> 3x3: sub 8 single, sub 10 avg official. Sub 10 ao12 at home.
> 4x4: sub 40 official single.
> 5x5: improve, sub 1:30 global avg
> ...



Cubing:
3x3: lolnope. Got the sub 10 ao12 at home though. 
4x4: check
5x5: check

Non-cubing:
I'm still a tool. I hit the gym occasionally. I'm doing well enough in college.


----------



## rj (Dec 2, 2015)

My goals:
2x2: finish quitting
3x3: global sub-14
4x4: sub-1
5x5: sub-2
6/7: buy some decent ones
Mega: sub-2

That's kinda all.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Sure! I also don't do attempts often, but I might start doing 1 a week, maybe 2 for smaller attempts. Really need to work on my accuracy.



Same.. My accuracy is quite terrible. Do you use any commutators?


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Same.. My accuracy is quite terrible. Do you use any commutators?



Nope. One of my goals this year was to switch to them, at least for corners. I've had one day this past year where I've practised them  I can barely do them sighted. Even if I do ever learn them, it will be quite a while before I'll feel comfortable enough to use them in Multi.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Nope. One of my goals this year was to switch to them, at least for corners. I've had one day this past year where I've practised them  I can barely do them sighted. Even if I do ever learn them, it will be quite a while before I'll feel comfortable enough to use them in Multi.



Alright, I know corner commutators, but I'm quite slow with them so I still just use M2/OP for bld.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 2, 2015)

well since I didnt make goals for this year. How did I do with two years???



Jaysammey777 said:


> Cubing:
> 2x2: CLL, 1-look, Pay attention to other methods, sub-4 *Nope; Nope; Sometimes!*
> 3x3: Relearn OLL, Efficient cross, become very good at ZZ, sub-11 *Indeed, need to have a few better algs thou; very intutitive; for OH yes, and ahhhhhh no*
> 4x4: Learn More LL cases, Sub-1 *no, did some final 2 edges; yes*
> ...


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Global Average goals.
> 2x2: Sub 2.5 *close enough.*
> 3x3: Sub 9 *Done*
> OH: Sub 15 *Done*
> ...



I'll take it, in reality I wasn't that ambitious.


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Alright, I know corner commutators, but I'm quite slow with them so I still just use M2/OP for bld.



I'll PM you now, this is getting a bit off-topic.


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 7, 2015)

sfgiantsfan said:


> 2x2: finish cll and sub 3.5 official (almost sub 3 global and 3.1x average)
> 3x3: sub 10 official avg (if feliks can do it in a little over a year i can do it in 2 ) (10.02 is close enough)
> 4x4: sub 50 global (I average 46 now)
> 5x5: beat official pb (lol this was way too easy)
> ...



Cool, I beat almost everything. In retrospect, this was way too easy.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 7, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 3BLD: Sub-50 ao12, sub-45 mo3/ao5, sub-40 single. Sub-1 mo3 officially. Got the official mo3, not the others
> 4BLD: Sub-5 officially Yep
> 5BLD: Sub-10 officially No successes
> MBLD: Sup-30 points at home, OcR Still time but I severely doubt it, and nope
> ...


Well it wasn't a total disaster.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 20, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 2x2: sub 2.3 global average *lol no*
> 3x3: sub 10.5 official average, sub 9 single *yes for average, no for single*
> 4x4: sub 45 global average *yup*
> 5x5: sub 1:40 global average *yup*
> ...



Yeah I improved at big cubes this year, barely did any BLD


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 20, 2015)

Alright! Here goes nothing!

General goals
1. Actually do events other than 3x3.
2. Do less 3x3.
3. Learn new methods and algs
4. Get into FMC.
5. Finish off a full collection of WCA puzzles
6. Finish my homework before cubing
7. Learn how to git gud at stickering and lubing
8. Gain weight and exercise more nub

2x2: Sub 3-4 and actually practice, learn CLL and possibly some EG

3x3: Sub 10-11, with a year in my hands, I really think this is possible but school may get in the way, learn more random tricks and actually lookahead

3x3OH: Actually practice and sub 20-25 average? Possibly...

4x4: Actually do 4x4 and get a sub 50 avg

5x5: I've done three full 5x5 solves as of now, I only got one a few weeks ago. Get into the rhythm of things and learn kewl stuff

Pyra: Sub 10 avg, actually practice some pyra and not to leave it stuck in a box for the rest of the year

Skewb: Sub 8-9 average, again, like most of my other events, actually try to practice it

Square 1: ???? I'm getting one soon

Mega: I really don't know what to aim for since I have very little experience with Mega, possible sub 2 average? Idk.

JAY YOU BETTER GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER AND DO THESE!

Cool, thanks for reading


Edit: mfw I realised I'm an absolute idiot, I posted in the wrong thread, nobody saw this!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 24, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> Cubing:
> 
> 2x2: sub-8 official average - *5.92 average*.
> 3x3: sub-20 official single - *Yes, nineteen of them, including a 15.30 single and two sub-20 averages*.
> ...



Wow, I certainly wasn't very ambitious... 2016 resolution: be more ambitious.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> cubing
> 2x2 sub 5, learn CLL? if so sub 4 No
> 3x3 sub 14, learn full OLL Not sub 14 but I know full OLL
> 4x4 sub 1:00 Not quite but it's in sight
> ...



E: actually I could get a lot of these by Jan 1st.


----------



## ImageCubing (Dec 29, 2015)

2x2- Learn CLL get sub 4 and state record
3x3- learn full PLL and most of OLL get sub 17
4x4- Learn Yau get sub 1:15
5x5-get sub- 2:30
pyra- get faster at L4E get sub 5 global average
skewb- learn Sarah's intermediate method, get sub 7
clock- get a clock
squan-get a squan
blind- learn blind
FMC- get sub 40
feet- get sub 3:00

Go to at least 3 comps this year.
make more cubing friends
get 200 subs on youtube


----------

